# Kohler



## plowmule (Dec 12, 2007)

I Have Been Working On A 7 Horse Kohler For A Friend.it Is Model K161t . Spec. #281271, Serial #8005913. It Has Not Run In 3 Yrs. And Was Left Out In The Weather Some. It Is On A Wheel Horse Tiller. I Have Done A Lot Of Work On It & Spent Over $300 On It. The Valves Were Stuck Open. I Freed Them Up & Used Valve Grinding Compound & They Look To Have A Good Seat. I Still Have No Compression. I Took The Head Off Again And Noticed On The Compression Stroke The Exhaust Valve Opens A Little & Lets The Compression Out. Must Be Something On The Valve Lobe To Cause This. I Havent Torn Into The Engine Yet. Dont Know What I Will Find. Have You Ever Heard Of Such A Thing? Thanks For Your Input.------plowmule


----------



## cadguy (Jul 13, 2009)

You may be right about the cam lobe. I work for Kohler Engines and our newer single cylinder engines have a compression release on the exhaust valve. The centripetal force should disengage the compression release when the engine starts to rotate fast enough. If the other components were frozen up, it may be frozen on the compression release as well. Just a thought. I don't know that particular engine. Good Luck!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That's the ACR or automatic compression release and it's perfectly normal. Once the engine reaches running rpm's the compression release disengages and full compression is achieved.


----------



## plowmule (Dec 12, 2007)

*kohler*

Thanks Cadguy & 30 Yr Tech, That Explains It. I Thought The Engine Was To Old To Have That Feature.------plowmule


----------



## plowmule (Dec 12, 2007)

Its Me Again, Plowmule
I Cant Get The 7 Horse Kohler Started. I Dont Think Its Getting Enough Compression. My Tester Stays Under 30 Lbs. What Do I Have To Do To See If The Automatic Compression Release Is Working? I Thank You Guys For The Help--------plowmule


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

30 lbs is way low, a leak down test would tell you if you are having problems with the valves sealing or if its the rings. 

What did you set the valve clearances at?


----------



## plowmule (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi 30yr Tech, Intake .008 & Exhaust .017. Valve Seats Look Good. New Head Gasket. Thanks For Help


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well certainly within specs. Leak down test is really in order to figure out where you are loosing compression.


----------

